# Duda sobre tiempo de funcionamiento de un rele



## fjireh (Nov 22, 2008)

Quiero utilizar un RELE para una aplicación en la cual el RELE este activado toda la noche y desactivado durante el día. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: Puede estar el RELE activado osea su bobina energizada por unas 12 horas seguidas? sin que se dañe o agote su tiempo de vida?
Pregunto esto por que una vez me paso que deje activado un RELE por algunas horas y este se habia calentado mucho. Si un rele funciona normalmente conectado por varias horas , por que creen que se habria calentado tanto?


----------



## joorge (Nov 22, 2008)

Si puede. Lo ideal es diseñar el circuito para que se apague cuanto antes para así alargar su vida. Pero a veces no se puede diseñar de esa manera y efectivamente un relé tiene que estar activo varias horas. Si el relé es de calidad,  está en buen estado y el amperaje de salida es correcto no tiene que pasar nada. Los relés y los contactores están diseñados para durar años con la bobina activada.

En cuanto al calentamiento... habría que responder estas cuestiones: ¿cuantos amperios estabas suministrando a través del contacto auxiliar? ¿De que marca es el relé? ¿Es fiable? ¿Lo reemplazaste por otro de igual modelo y también se calentaba en exceso?

Saludos.


----------



## fjireh (Nov 22, 2008)

Muchas gracias joorge por la respuesta, lo mas probable del por que se calentaba, como dices, debió ser el exceso de corriente a la salida.
Este rele lo quería utilizar para activar una batería de respaldo en un sistema UPS, el esquema ya lo subí en otro tema en el foro si puedes velo y me comentas.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/151801/


----------



## joorge (Nov 22, 2008)

He visto tu esquema para la ups... muy interesante. Francamente no me atrevo a darte una opinión,   me encantaría pero mis conocimientos en electrónica son aún limitados y no entiendo bien el esquema.  Pura ignorancia ;-)

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## ELIUSM (Nov 23, 2008)

Yo también opino que en el caso que mencionas, donde se te recalentó el relé, que O lo usaste con valores de voltaje/corriente fuera de sus valores nominales, o simplemente era de mala calidad.

Yo he tenido relés prendidos por varios días, incluso meses, y ningún problema. Nisiquiera estaba tibio.

Ahora me gustaría contarte, de qué se trata en verdad la vida util de un relé.
No es en el tiempo que permanece encendido, si no que es la cantidad de ciclos (tic-tac) al que lo sometes. La bobina no sufre nada. Son los contactores los que sufren. Y un relé normal, de buena marca aguanta hasta 10^7 ciclos, o sea, 10^7 tic-tacs.

Y si haces 2 tic-tacs en un día... puedes calcular por cuántas décadas debería funcionar tu relé, sin inmutarse.

Un saludo!


----------



## fjireh (Nov 24, 2008)

Gracias ahora ya puedo estar mas seguro de utilizar el rele correctamente y en realidad el rele lo utilizare para activar una batería de respaldo (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/151801/) así que puedo estar tranquilo que durara años. Muchas gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 24, 2008)

ELIUSM dijo:
			
		

> Yo también opino que en el caso que mencionas, donde se te recalentó el relé, que O lo usaste con valores de voltaje/corriente fuera de sus valores nominales, *o simplemente era de mala calidad*.
> 
> Yo he tenido relés prendidos por varios días, incluso meses, y ningún problema. Nisiquiera estaba tibio.
> 
> ...



fjireh, talcómo te comenta ELIUSM, la calidad puede ser factor preponderante en la vida de un relay. Digo puede ser, porque, en la mayaría de los casos, es el error humano el copnstituyente de esa causa.
Sin embargo te indico que hay componentes, en este caso RELAYs, que se construyen con un fin específico para reducir los costos de producción. Esto es muy frecuente para ciertas aplicaciones, principalmente de la industria automotriz, cuando se dedican ciertos relays a propósitos específicos, muy destacados los que se dedican para activar las cornetas, bocinas, clackson, pitos o, como quiera que los llamen en tu idioma particular. Se diseñan con bobinas muy pequeñas, lo cual requiere de corrientes muy altas para ser activados y, por lo tanto, generan mucho calor que, si se dejan conectados por tiempos de tan sólo un par de minutos, se achicharran. Son sólo para contacto momentáneo.
No ocurre lo mismo para los relay del auto que son dedicados a encender las luces, por ejemplo, que pueden quedar encendidos por horas, días o meses continuamente. La corriente de activación de estos relays, ronda los 100 mA. Hay relays para el mismo propósito que consumen 10 mA pero, son muy costosos y por eso, no los instalan de norma.

En general, los relays, parte eléctrica, duran mucho tiempo, cómo ya lo indicaron y, lo que dura menos, dependiendo del número de activaciones, es su parte mecánica, principalmente, las puntillas de contacto.

Saludos:


----------



## fave01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Aprovechando este tema requiero de su apoyo alguien sabra alguna pag donde pueda conseguir información de un relay rj1h 26n882? No tengo información tecnica del mismo es de un equipo de aviacion gracias


----------



## Modifier22 (Ene 23, 2022)

*H*ola, buenas tardes,
*H*e llegado aqui con la misma duda, 
*M*i proposito es utilizar un aparato llamado presscontrol que activa una bomba de agua para que en una cierta situacion (cuando circula agua) siempre deje prendida la bomba
*S*olamente se apagaria el presscontrol si algun dia el tanque se queda sin agua,
*P*or tal motivo el presscontrol estaria activo 24/7 los 365 dias del año, por consiguiente, el rele interno del prescontrol estaria en posicion de encendido en forma permanente, lo cual no es el uso normal de este dispositivo,
*P*or eso me preocupa que esa situacion pueda dañarlo.  *¿ Q*ue opinan?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 23, 2022)

Modifier22 dijo:


> *P*or eso me preocupa que esa situacion pueda dañarlo. *¿ Q*ue opinan?


Y el fabricante que dice al respecto???


----------



## Scooter (Ene 23, 2022)

Habrá que ver el relé en concreto como dice el Dr. Hay relés y contactores que "viven" conectados siempre.


----------



## FelML (Ene 23, 2022)

Existen unos relés llamados de enclavamiento o biestables que mantienen su posición on o off sin consumo de corriente. Tienen dos bobinas, una para encendido y otra para apagado, una vez realizada una u otra acción no es necesario mantener la bobina activada.
Puedes adaptar un circuito para usar un relé de este tipo. El ahorro de energía puede ser importante.
No obstante si necesitas que el relé se desactive solo por algún motivo, como falta de energía, tendrías que hacer un circuito que asegurase el desactivado.


----------

